#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Μόνιμες Επιτροπές ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρεστε να γίνετε μέλος σε μια από τις παρακάτω μόνιμες επιτροπές του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ:

Μ.Ε. Ενέργειας – ΠεριβάλλοντοςΜ.Ε. Ανταγωνιστικότητας - ΚαινοτομίαςΜ.Ε. Ανάπτυξης - ΧωροταξίαςΜ.Ε. Αρχιτεκτονικών ΘεμάτωνΜ.Ε Επαγγελματικών θεμάτων
Αν ναι, συμπληρώστε την ΑΙΤΗΣΗ και στείλτε την *μέχρι 13 Ιουνίου 2014* 

στο *fax 2310.883.110* ήστο *e-mail* protocol-tkm@central.tee.gr ήταχυδρομήστε την στο *ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Λεωφ. Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου 49, 54643 Θεσσαλονίκη*.

----------

